# A Marine Medic Going Above and Beyond Again.



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I was crying like a Baby after reading this and I know God is ever present, even in places like Iraq. Even with all the bad that happens in Iraq, the troops know they are doing the right thing and I know it too. I will leave it at that. God Bless our troops one and all and God Bless their families for the sacrifice. God called another angel home.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20061205/news_1n5mariam.html


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this one but it inspirational.


----------

